
ChromeOS: How VM and Containers will seem to run - philips
https://www.reddit.com/r/chromeos/comments/742f8j/how_chromeos_vm_and_containers_will_seem_to_run/
======
andr
For context, ChromiumOS is already available on Google Cloud as their
recommended Kubernetes host OS. Launching a new GCE instance gives me
"Container-Optimized OS 63-10032.71.0 beta (ChromiumOS-4.4.86 Kubernetes:
1.7.8 Docker: 17.03.2)" among the other base images.

~~~
twotwotwo
Oh, interesting. I see "Kernel: ChromiumOS-4.4.86" in the list and some of
their docs on it have other cros-isms (/mnt/stateful_partition), and that
version 63 lines up with Chrome. cros is sort of a surprising choice of
upstream for a GCE thing, but I guess it is a hardened, public Linux kernel
that Google already maintains.

Makes everything confusing, though, since there are some commits specifically
mentioning VMs and the codename for the Pixelbook (Eve), so something is
happening there, but there's also an intersection with a whole other
container-related project :/

I wouldn't mind if ARC, the Android subsystem, could live in a VM. Android
apps can poke at a bunch of surface area that webpages can't.

------
justinsb
Is any of this enabled yet (even if only in the dev channels)? Being able to
run arbitrary containers locally would make a Pixelbook a lot more powerful.

~~~
krutzger
Technically, termux is a container although of a very different kind...

But then again, you don't need a pixelbook to run that :(

~~~
jacksmith21006
Same with GNUroot which I prefer over Termux. They both run in a container
using a fake Chroot.

------
xnx
I always assumed this was why the Pixelbook was so gratuitously over-spec'ed.

------
kevin2r
Being able to run Android Studio on a container would be really nice.

~~~
menny
You mean like this:
[https://github.com/menny/docker_android/tree/master/android_...](https://github.com/menny/docker_android/tree/master/android_studio)

I really hope that ChromeOS's way would be better.

------
Abishek_Muthian
Considering Android apps run in containers in ChromeOS,I noticed that apps
(media player) doesn't have HW acceleration support. Does the VM and
Containers mentioned in OP, offer HW acceleration ?

------
X-Istence
I'd love to use my HP G1 for something other than browsing Imgur while I am
watching the news at night :P

